# Residential Area near to Cyber Port Road, Hong Kong



## DontShare (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi Guys, I am moving to HK next month. My office is in Cyber Port Road. Can anyone suggest residential area near to 100 Cyber Port, HK.

It would be helpful If anyone can tell about approx rent also. Do we need to deposit any amount to apartment owner as security if yes.Please in approx.?

THANKS
DON'T SHARE


----------



## CharlesHK (Nov 10, 2016)

It will help if you gave us an idea of budget and expectations. Be advised that most LL want 2-3 months up front which is 1 month rent in advance the rest as a deposit. If an estate agent is used then you will have to pay them on average 50% of the monthly rental as their fee.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Look at either of these sites for accommodation comparative prices. 
https://www.spacious.hk/en/hong-kong/cyberport/for-rent
Savills | Property to rent in Cyberport, Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong


----------

